# Texas Hold 'em



## JesusChrysler (Mar 21, 2018)

Playing for free on Prominence Poker. PS4 ...might be cross platform. 
I'm Hamsammick....see you there. 

Or sometimes in 4 Kings Casino.....that can get childish though. 

I'm going to a couple casino's this year for Hold 'em tournaments, another stoner with a poker dream lol. I think i'm that good, we'll see. I win about 8 of 10 tables i sit at.
My biggest problem would be to not beat the crap out of some guy playing with his chips. I hate that sound. 
Maybe i'll see you out there and you can let me know if i'm worthy  

J.C.


----------



## PostIvory (Dec 6, 2018)

With all due respect to poker, I don't play it usually. I like the process, I even watch different championships but I'm too emotional and always lose xD. But I like gambling and I play Platinum Play Casino from time to time. I find it entertaining.


----------



## canpies (Jan 2, 2019)

For me, playing poker is fun, not a way to make money. Therefore, I play poker with my friends. If I go to the casino or play online, then I prefer slots. They are more atmospheric and more entertaining.


----------



## baaael (Jan 8, 2019)

canpies said:


> Last time I was in the City of Lights, I enjoyed playing the slots. This is a good idea if you just want to relax, have a rest and have nothing to think about. Here you can learn more about las vegas online slots. My favorite slots are Crazy Vegas and Cleopatra`s Gold.


Poker is a skill game
Slots is jut straight gambling and tbh a completely waste of life and money. 
It has nothing to do or is anywhere near poker at all.
Press a button and hope to get lucky,Good luck with that haha


----------



## New Age United (Jan 13, 2019)

Pretty good if you make the cut 8 out 10 times, assuming you're talking about tournaments, otherwise your appointments are just horrible players, I play poker stars Rake It Over


----------



## mezzomario (Feb 5, 2019)

it is not my favorite game


----------



## Firstgrow1969 (Feb 5, 2019)

Free $5,000,000 satellites on Americas Card Room. 6th level is the final table.


----------

